# Dedicated Indoor Bike Park Tire – Hookworm VS DTH



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

I’ll be riding basically 100% indoors (The Wheel Mill) for the next few months so I’m looking for a dedicated indoor tire to ride on concrete and wood ramps, pump-track, etc. Interested in opinions regarding the best tires for this application. I’m not looking for versatility, this is the only application I’m interested in. Having said that, I would think the Hookworm would be the best tire as it has the larger contact area (all things being equal) however it weighs almost twice as much as the DTH. I also like that the Hookworm seems to have a more rounded profile, some tires I’ve ridden seem to have a weird feeling on the edge of the tire if they have a more square profile. Any tires other than these two I should consider?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Maxxis Holy Rollers


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think light tires are worth it, for the improved snappiness in handling.

Kenda K-Rad and Maxxis Holy Rollers are probably most similar to the type of tread that bmx'ers typically ride in indoor parks.

Kenda Small Block 8 and Intense MicroKnobby are worth mentioning, although they're probably more dirt oriented.

If you want to go down some of the options and compare weights, the BTI-USA website is helpful.

BTI | 26"/ FatBike Tires

Intense MicroKnobby Tires - 7,500 Knobs on 1 tire. - Pinkbike


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

specialized rhythm lites. my park tire of choice...


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback! I saw that price point has Holy Rollers on sale, so I got a set.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

OK, I'm running the Holy Rollers, what pressures do you guys run indoors? Seems like most go with a higher pressure for lower rolling resistance?


----------

